
Naval Missile Test Freaks Out LA - davidbarker
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2015/11/07/california_mystery_light_trident_missile_test_seen_by_thousands.html
======
brazzledazzle
Naval missile test freaks out the west coast every time they do it and I hope
it never stops. It's pretty cool seeing the reactions. I had a boss that was
on a road trip near-ish to Vandenberg Air Force Base and pulled into the first
town to have an ice cream cone, waiting for death to rain down and the world
to end.

~~~
stuaxo
Yup, just a teeny taste of how things would look if it did all go to shit.

~~~
techdragon
Delicious frozen dairy ... The official taste of WW3

